

The Troll’s Lawyer - steven
https://medium.com/backchannel/the-trolls-lawyer-8bf7b2283

======
UriGeller
This article is _very_ interesting. I always thought Mr Auernheimer was
running his mouth off in order to get the maximum sentence possible!

------
davidgerard
It's good for all of us that weev walked.

But damn. Why did they try to take down a piece of shit like that with a
ridiculous bullshit charge.

~~~
forgottenpass
_But damn. Why did they try to take down a piece of shit like that with a
ridiculous bullshit charge._

Because 97% of cases don't go to trail, and the US Attorney is in court so
often that they can afford to loose here as cost of pushing judicial
interpretation towards their favor (I doubt it's an explicit intention, just
one of those things that evolve from well meaning incentive).

